
Living Bacteria Can Now Store Data - urza
http://gizmodo.com/living-bacteria-can-now-store-data-1781773517
======
urza
the paper:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2016/06/08/scien...](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2016/06/08/science.aaf1175)

